# Durras, Lili Pili - Sat 11th



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A pleasure to read that report Red, look forward to hearing about Sunday


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like a nice weekend down the coast Leigh! you will have to tell me how you do the gps style mapping on google earth, is it from a GPS you take on the yak, or do you have a good guesstimate (?) when your back on land? if it is GPS, give me the details! I have money to burn (no not really, but I like toys).

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Great report Red, once again.
As a matter of interest do you use a shark shield whilst off the South Coast? Have you had any experience with them?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Red

Wonderful report, as usual. Following your mention of the Olympus waterproof camera in one of your other posts I've been doing a bit of research and think one of those beauties will suit my salty, wet environment.

Those sergeant majors look just like the sergeant bakers I used to catch. Presumably they've been promoted a rank or two :wink:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats Leigh - spent the weekend @ Durras (Lake) - itching to have a go offshore - Durras or Depot - when I get the new yak


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great read Red - glad to hear you couldnt go back to sleep, little bit o' rain shouldnt stop any man/woman getting out for a yakfish. Listen to me - ive only been out what a dozen times and already i think im a Pro :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well done mate, your son is a great kid and adores you loads Leigh  
( Asking for a Redfin!, Claire says that is sooo cute man... )

Parents indicated it was horror conditions all along the Eastern seaboard with not much fish doing the bizz so that was an ultimate mission, grabbing a feed for the familia and fish by choice on the spear ( Looking forward to more underwater photography! ).

I see what you mean by 'Easy' launch, what were the swell conditions before you went out for the Salmon?

See you on Sunday...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Quiet day Red, or did the muse just get you? Excellent report and well done on the varied fishing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Red,

Always look forward to reading your trip reports.. very entertaining and great pics to boot! Keep em coming.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one mate, how did the salmon go on the chew? Did you just flower it and shallow fry?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRnJus4AAEBfgAASUOcAEC0KXCA/79+gMAE7TbIinohp6mEAA0ABoDVT8TIJqeUMmQAAyaBqeRE01E8npRsKeoGaJpiEQlaGhrt57bS1PDZD+rseYogiOZom8uz7lHePRw2MVg5VJEIMbQN12bX0Zn2XXshGBbOmb4VhiuWzJIihC7tXHfM3/NENckiNEuxheNbhMZ8JbrnyvgmiKcvFOmMx8e1to6+4Zhol9IMygVYZwkMIvLfS8I1IqfAvXIStx7CqSJLf+Ayp5XlCAJQIyBeIG3EmBGYKBY4oqJ6LRNiECEMBK2O1SQwQT1XWaxW88YiJD69EWkhucWunkqhEJzB2Thr7MDCTgVlENXHDj306VmbUM0Mq4IcC0vD5zUQbrByPUrxGgc4mYIjc0+NQTjYB9cEJ6Pk1mH6u90igKHMUOT4c4v/i7kinChIDOTdZwA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great report and pics leigh, you really know how to set the scene. conditions in your pics looked a little lumpy. how did the esprit handle it?

also, interesting to hear your 'experience' with the flying fish. I also nearly got my head knocked off by one on Staurday off Botany Bay as it whizzed past me no more than 2 or 3 foot from my ear. Scared the crap out of me....

I saw another 2 or 3 during the course of the day and also figured that something large was shadwoing them. Might have to get a 'flying fish' lure!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

